# Longest I have ever made



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2012)

Got 2 knives and a spear point made up over the last few evenings ...

Gotta git my elbow better , been 9 months since surgery and this put a hurtin' on it  ...


----------



## deadend (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice!  How many pints of blood do you produce making each of those?


----------



## Jasper (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful work Nuge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

Andy, that is mighty nice work. You should do very well at the Trade Blanket next month.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2012)

deadend said:


> Nice!  How many pints of blood do you produce making each of those?



bout 1/2 gallon ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## dpoole (Dec 13, 2012)

AWESome work !!!!!


----------



## dtala (Dec 13, 2012)

nice, very nice.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 13, 2012)

That is some fine work Andy.


----------



## Mac (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow 

Andy those are nice!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2012)

you got some skills man!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments y'all .... 




blood on the ground said:


> you got some skills man!!!



I have awesome teachers ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 13, 2012)

pretty points there Mr. Nugefan.... do you have need of a nurse????


----------



## deadend (Dec 13, 2012)

Holler when you get by this way again and I'll leave some antlers for you.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2012)

deadend said:


> Holler when you get by this way again and I'll leave some antlers for you.



I'll do it my friend ....


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> pretty points there Mr. Nugefan.... do you have need of a nurse????



oh yea ...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Great job on those Andy! Cool color.


----------



## YellowKnife (Dec 13, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> Got 2 knives and a spear point made up over the last few evenings ...
> 
> Gotta git my elbow better , been 9 months since surgery and this put a hurtin' on it  ...



Well,well,well, its bout time you show us SOME of your high cards! Them is sweet, what flavor rock is they? Hey I got the cure for your elbow, just got 100+ pounds of Pendernales. Come get you a chunk!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2012)

Fine lookin' blades! You've been holding out on us, looks like. 





YellowKnife said:


> Well,well,well, its bout time you show us SOME of your high cards! Them is sweet, what flavor rock is they? Hey I got the cure for your elbow, just got 100+ pounds of Pendernales. Come get you a chunk!



Nope, I have some NC rhyolite that's much easier on the elbow than that buttery raw Pedernales.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

YellowKnife said:


> Well,well,well, its bout time you show us SOME of your high cards! Them is sweet, what flavor rock is they? Hey I got the cure for your elbow, just got 100+ pounds of Pendernales. Come get you a chunk!





He needs a chunk of "blue ice". It knaps like a dream.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 13, 2012)

I Like em!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> bout 1/2 gallon ....



He was asking about blood

Very nice points


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 13, 2012)

Great job there, Nugefan! I know what ya mean about the PAIN, arthritis has really slowed ME down lately. Hope you bounce back and make some more of them fine looking knives!.........Doug


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 14, 2012)

YellowKnife said:


> Well,well,well, its bout time you show us SOME of your high cards! Them is sweet, what flavor rock is they? Hey I got the cure for your elbow, just got 100+ pounds of Pendernales. Come get you a chunk!





NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, I have some NC rhyolite that's much easier on the elbow than that buttery raw Pedernales.





Nicodemus said:


> He needs a chunk of "blue ice". It knaps like a dream.



and I call y'all my friends ...  

dang sure don't need any enemies with y'all around ...   

I love each and every one of you !!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 14, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Trefer (Dec 14, 2012)

very nice work!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 14, 2012)

Mighty fine work Andy - way to go!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like great work!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Bone pile (Dec 16, 2012)

Hope to see more of your work .Nice job on those I must say
Bone pile


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice work Andy! Are those for the trade blanket?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 17, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Nice work Andy! Are those for the trade blanket?



not those , I have had folks waiting on these fer a while ...but I do have one I'm workin' on fer the Trade Blanket ...

Got an osage stave r 2 also ....  

I'm loading up fer bear this year ...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 24, 2012)

super nice work


----------

